# Anyone bought a car from Cazoo?



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi guys. As per the title, anyone had any experience of buying from Cazoo? Looks a good idea, nice clean stock and pricing is good. 

Just a weird concept spending that kind of money and you don’t see it in the flesh until it arrives!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I did notice Cazoo when I was car shopping some time ago. I'm picky and I don't think it's something that I would ever go for, some people will be far less fussy and for them it would make for an easy transaction. Things can look great in pictures but less impressive in the flesh.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't feel comfortable buying a car without seeing it. Sometimes I've not gelled with a car and lots of times there's something not right. 

There's lots of ex hire cars on their website and their prices look high. That's without the costs of a fancy dealership.

My other concern is the warranty. If you have an issue your point of contact is the dealer that sold you it. They don't have a garage. It often ends up a mess getting warranty work done at third party garages.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys. Their 7 day no quibble return offers some peace of mind, but still not the same as kicking the tyres. I’m still tempted as they have a Golf that appeals to me and it seems a fair price, but I’m trying to hold off......


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Can you return the car and get you money back under the seven day guarantee? Or do you have to take another car? I know from past experience trying to return a car is a headache and not a road I want to go down again!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Surely if the purchase is all done sight unseen some form of distance selling rules must apply?

As already mentioned by others, buying a car unseen is not something I'd be comfortable doing.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I think the next generation might buy their cars like this?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

A friend (fussy) bought a 65 plate A3 quattro from a co like this last year.

Very thorough and he was given plenty of time to inspect the car before they off loaded it from the lorry and their inventory of it showed a couple of things he didn't see. From memory it was a company who leased vehicles so the history was intact and main dealer.

He is old school and has never bought a car without seeing it but was really happy with the transaction.

The last 4 or 5 cars I have bought without seeing, always subject to viewing and its always been fine for me. I'd have no issue using something like Cazzoo.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The happy goat said:


> Can you return the car and get you money back under the seven day guarantee? Or do you have to take another car? I know from past experience trying to return a car is a headache and not a road I want to go down again!


Yes, you certainly will get your money back (or at least you have the right to). It used to be the Distance Selling Regs but I think that it's now covered by the Consumer Rights Act now.

I returned a brand new car in this way that I'd bought 'at a distance'. The dealer didn't want to work with me to resolve a small issue that it had and so I returned it under the guidance.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

c87reed said:


> Yes, you certainly will get your money back (or at least you have the right to). It used to be the Distance Selling Regs but I think that it's now covered by the Consumer Rights Act now.
> 
> I returned a brand new car in this way that I'd bought 'at a distance'. The dealer didn't want to work with me to resolve a small issue that it had and so I returned it under the guidance.


I purchased a 5 year old golf 1.4 from a car sales place, I took it back a day and a half later with a small list of problems (timing chain needed replacing, a/c not working, rear window sounded like it was going to fall out when opening and the gearbox rattled while stationary) and asked for a refund he refused to give me one! It took me 7 months to get my money back!

I had to get a solicitor involved, I got a report on the car proving my reasons for returning the car to be right and despite the CRA he wouldn't refund me.

So for me I wouldn't trust he word any car sales people and I certainly wouldn't buy a car without seeing it first!


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

All seems pretty solid in terms of the 7 day return - "You’ve got up to a week to get to know your Cazoo car and to make sure it suits you. If, for whatever reason, you’re not completely happy with it, just let us know before 8pm of the 7th day following delivery and we’ll come and collect it for a full refund."

Also looks like they flag all tiny damage areas, stone chips, etc. (well documented in the ads I've looked at with even tiny stone chips flagged) - "If a car has any imperfections, we’ll highlight them in the car’s photos - just look out for the yellow warning sign."

Strong Trustpilot reviews too.

I'm talking myself into it now:lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> All seems pretty solid in terms of the 7 day return - "You've got up to a week to get to know your Cazoo car and to make sure it suits you. If, for whatever reason, you're not completely happy with it, just let us know before 8pm of the 7th day following delivery and we'll come and collect it for a full refund."
> 
> Also looks like they flag all tiny damage areas, stone chips, etc. (well documented in the ads I've looked at with even tiny stone chips flagged) - "If a car has any imperfections, we'll highlight them in the car's photos - just look out for the yellow warning sign."
> 
> ...


If they do things right...IF...they do things right and do as they say, maybe they are the first of their kind and maybe they are loved by many and maybe this the company others will try and emulate.

I'm sure if they flag up stone chips etc, they don't WANT people to be sending cars back so stands to reason they advertise them well in the first place?

Give it a go, so as a collective we who use DW will know. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There is a few reviews saying that the return process isn't that easy. 

It strikes me that people buying cars mail order probably aren't the biggest car fans. They'll probably not be that picky. 

Also if you are taking finance it'll be another credit check on your file if you have to hand a car back and get a new one.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Starbuck88 said:


> Give it a go, so as a collective we who use DW will know. :lol:


I'll take one for team 



Kerr said:


> It strikes me that people buying cars mail order probably aren't the biggest car fans. They'll probably not be that picky.
> 
> Also if you are taking finance it'll be another credit check on your file if you have to hand a car back and get a new one.


Trust me, I'm picky, I wouldn't be here otherwise :lol:

No finance needed from them, but good point.

Seems to me that if you know an exact spec, price point, don't want main dealer hassle, and believe it to be a fair price, with the 7 day return, risk is limited.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just spent a good while looking through their inventory. 

I haven't cross referenced pricing or anything but I like their site at least. I like all the photos of the cars. They do look well and there's lots of very low mileage examples on there.

They seem to point out even the smallest of blemishes.

The only thing I notice is the MOT dates are all over the place. A few I saw have only got a month left if that. Apart from that if their returns process is easy as it can be should be OK.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also noticed a very distinct lack of Estates/Tourers.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Starbuck88 said:


> Just spent a good while looking through their inventory.
> 
> I haven't cross referenced pricing or anything but I like their site at least. I like all the photos of the cars. They do look well and there's lots of very low mileage examples on there.
> 
> ...


Nice one thanks for taking the time to do that, really appreciate it.


----------



## MELennium (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes I have bought one, a 2019 Audi A1, I part exchanged my Mazda and they gave me a good price. I picked my day and time and they arrived exactly on time. They reversed my new car from there van and explained about the new car, I then pulled my old car from my drive for one of them to inspect while the other guy looked at all my documents. They were both very friendly and did not rush me. I was a bit apprehensive about buying a car without actually seeing it but I thought that I've got seven days to test it and look it over, which in some ways is better than only getting a test drive once from a garage. The pictures on there website showed one small stone chip which I found difficult to find when inspecting it. The car was immaculate inside and out, the engine bay was very clean, they had certainly given it a superb valet. I would definitely buy from them again in the future.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

MELennium said:


> Yes I have bought one, a 2019 Audi A1, I part exchanged my Mazda and they gave me a good price. I picked my day and time and they arrived exactly on time. They reversed my new car from there van and explained about the new car, I then pulled my old car from my drive for one of them to inspect while the other guy looked at all my documents. They were both very friendly and did not rush me. I was a bit apprehensive about buying a car without actually seeing it but I thought that I've got seven days to test it and look it over, which in some ways is better than only getting a test drive once from a garage. The pictures on there website showed one small stone chip which I found difficult to find when inspecting it. The car was immaculate inside and out, the engine bay was very clean, they had certainly given it a superb valet. I would definitely buy from them again in the future.


That's a great update, thanks for taking your time to do that. Nightmare though, the one I'd had my eye on, got more info on, sold 24 hours before I could buy it


----------



## MELennium (Dec 27, 2008)

When I was enquiring about the Audi, the woman on the phone couldn't answer some of my questions and she said she would need to speak to someone and as it was late in the day she said she could ring me back the next day, I said ok but could she remove the car from the website while I waited for this info just in case the car was sold. She said she would do that and sure enough when I checked there website later on that day the car was not on. Anyway she rang me back the next day with all the info that I had asked, so satisfied I asked her to put the car back on there website so I could buy it and itt was back on straight away. When I described my part exchange when filling in the form they give me a price instantly, so when I filled it the form in again the next day to buy my new car the price of my part exchange had risen by another £48 :lol:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder how easy the return process is, especially if you’ve used it for a week and put a few hundred miles on it. Do they have some sort of wear and tear charge?

If not, could be a cheap way to hire a car for a week...


----------



## MELennium (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi
You have up to 250 miles in that week, if you go over that they charge per mile.


----------

